# Eure Lieblingsvarietät



## Teich4You (7. Juni 2016)

Mich würde interessieren welcher unter den vielen denn euer Liebling ist und warum?
Oder wechselt das immer mal wieder?
Ein Foto zum Fisch und ein paar Details wären auch nice.

Bei mir ist es momentan ein Chagoi.
Züchter: Marudo
Nisai mit 44-45 cm.

Leider gerade nur ein Foto in der Innenhälterung unter dem Netz vom Handy.

 

Er ist super zutraulich und zieht dadurch auch alle Goldfische mit.

Wenn mein Teich dann mal fertig ist, würde ich gerne mehr von solchen zahmen Riesen haben.
Im Moment schweben mir da Karashi oder Ochiba im Kopf rum.


----------



## tosa (7. Juni 2016)

Varietät oder Züchter? Oder Beides?

-Showa
-Sanke
-Kumonryo
-Karashi
-Chagoi
-Ochiba
-Doitsu Ochiba

Züchter:
-Ueno
-Danichi
-Konishi
-Ippinya
-Momotaro


----------



## Teich4You (7. Juni 2016)

Wenn du den Züchter auch magst  warum nicht....


----------



## Michael H (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo

Eindeutig ** Budo Koromo **.


----------



## LotP (7. Juni 2016)

shusui und dann hi utsuri


----------



## muh.gp (7. Juni 2016)

Ochiba, Karashi und seit neustem mein Choclate Chagoi. Dazu noch Doitsu Showa und Goshiki (brauche ich noch...). 

Züchter ist bei mir recht einfach, ich kaufe nur von einem.... K...... (sonst heißt es wieder ich mache Schleichwerbung )


----------



## Ansaj (8. Juni 2016)

Ich mag Doitsu sehr gerne und da besonders Doitsu New Ochiba, (Beni-)Kumonryu und (Beni-)Kikokuryo. Die Varietäten habe ich aber leider nicht im Teich. Gerne mag ich auch Goshiki, davon habe ich ein recht dunkles Exemplar.
Mein Lieblingsfisch ist allerdings mein großer im Profilbild (Doitsu Hariwake oder Ki Kujaku?, ca. 50 cm, männlich), den finde ich subjektiv betrachtet super schön (auch wenn er nicht den Standards entspricht) und es ist einfach ein Charakterfisch. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## der_odo (8. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
na klar ist das Aussehen das erste Kaufkriterium, aber spätestens im Teich kommt die emotionale Bindung dazu, bzw. überwiegt diese das eigentliche Kaufkriterium.
Mein Hi-Utsuri war vom aussehen her mein Favorit. Im Teich ist leider das Hi "verwaschen", sodass er "schmuddelig" aussieht. Trotzdem ist er mein Liebling, da er sehr handzahm ist. Meine +70cm Chagoi-Dame ist ebenfalls sehr zutraulig und ich mag so einen Riesenbrummer, ist aber farblich nicht so der Hingucker. Farblich mag ich metallisch glänzende Koi. Vorweg Aka matsuba, platinum, yamabuki und hariwake.

Aber hinterhergeifern tut man fast nur den Varietäten, die man nicht im Teich hat, so ein Kujaku würde noch super ins Bild passen


----------



## Teich4You (8. Juni 2016)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Choclate Chagoi


 
Gibt es ein Bild?

Matsuba und Kujaku finde ich optisch auch sehr nice!
Ein schwarzer Tansho Goshiki sieht auch geil aus.
Träume der Zukunft....


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2016)

Meinen Lieblingskoi habe ich 1982 als angeblich echten Japanar gekauft. 
Der Verkäufer hat " Sonderpreis von 300 ,- DM gemacht. 
Ich weiß bis heute nicht, ob er irgendetwas " Originales " an sich hat. Glaube aber nicht


----------



## mitch (8. Juni 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> habe ich 1982 als angeblich echten Japanar gekauft


schaut doch gut aus - die Geschmäcker ändern sich halt im Lauf der Jahre.

meine "1985er" Japaner waren dann ja mit 6,- DM ja ein Schnäppchen 

1982, älter als manche im forum


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Juni 2016)

Mäxchen, mein Chagoi. 2 Jahre alt und ca. 43-45 cm groß & ein kleiner Schmuser.


----------



## samorai (8. Juni 2016)

Kumonryu, Schuppenlos, 8 Jahre, Hauptfarbe schwarz. Weil das Schwarz in den Weißen Kopf "eindringt", sieht er jedes Jahr etwas anders aus.
Habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr in den Verkäufen gesehen.


----------



## tosa (8. Juni 2016)

Stimmt, ein guter kumonryo ist seltener als Goldstaub.... Meiner hat nur das Lackschwarz von unten, langsam kommt in der rückenflosse und am Kopf was tiefliegendes schwarzes zum Vorschein. Die brauchen auch Jahre bis sie fertig sind...


----------



## samorai (8. Juni 2016)

Bei mir kommt ein ganz leichtes Rot an der Bauchseite zum Vorschein, eventuell geht es  bei einem anderen PH-Wert (im Moment bei 7,5) wieder weg.
Stört mich nicht Hauptsache der Fisch ist gesund.


----------



## tosa (8. Juni 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt ein ganz leichtes Rot an der Bauchseite zum Vorschein, eventuell geht es  bei einem anderen PH-Wert (im Moment bei 7,5) wieder weg.
> Stört mich nicht Hauptsache der Fisch ist gesund.



Stimmt, das ist das wichtigste


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Juni 2016)

So einen habe ich auch.. Wahnsinn wie sich so ein Fisch verändern kann.. 
Anfang letzten Jahres, war er komplett Weiß. Nun sieht er so wie in diesem Video aus: http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...nNAhVBbRQKHe6HBSsQMwhdKB0wHQ&bih=955&biw=1920


----------



## tosa (8. Juni 2016)

Der ist nice..... Lechz....


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Juni 2016)

Wusste von diesem auch keinen Namen ..
Habe nochmal die Bilder durchforstet, stammen aus diesem Jahr (dürfte Ende März sein).

Handelt es sich hierbei um einen, sieht dem im Video zumindest sehr ähnlich ?







Alter 2 Jahre Größe 45-48 cm in dem Dreh..

Wenn gewünscht, habe bestimmt noch eines wo er komplett weiß ist..


----------



## tosa (8. Juni 2016)

Neeeeeee...... Keine Ahnung was das sein könnte, .....


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Juni 2016)

Ich mag die Schmetterlinge mit Grin
 Wobei der Orange Dragonkoi kein Grin hat und wohl bald weiter wandert.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Juni 2016)

Jetzt mal in live.
Seit gestern durften 1 Ochiba, 1 Ginrin Ochiba und ein Mukashi in die Hälterung einziehen. Alles Tosai.





_View: https://youtu.be/dfZ5yLq9594_


----------

